# File and Printer Sharing/Netgear DG834N?



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi again forum,
Just installed the above wireless modem/router to connect my daughter's computer to the internet in her room. I used the Netgear Installation Wizard on their CD to install my modem, and the CD with the Netgear WN121T USB 2 wireless adaptor to install my daughter's computer wirelessly. My computer is connected by the ethernet cable supplied to my ethernet card Realtek RTL8139/810X. Both computers connect to the internet o.k., no loss of speed at all. In control panel, network connections, properties, it shows LAN Connection, connected wireless. All boxes are ticked for: Microsoft Networks File and Printer Sharing, Client for Microsoft Networks, QOS Packet Scheduler and Internet Protocol. However if I select: view workgroup compters, only my computer is there. How can I select file sharing for just my daughters files, so she can transfer her work from my computer to hers wirelessly?Is there a way she can use the printer, connected to my computer, from her computer in her room? I disabled SSID broadcasting, when I first set up the router/modem and I have now enabled MAC Adress Filtering, so my daughter is the only one who can pick up our signal. I am using the latest WPA2-PSK encryption. I have tried the network wizard, but not sure if I can use that with my connections already set up ? Thank you.
Regards tech_no :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This TCP/IP Home Networking and File Sharing Tutorial should get you started.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you for that link johnwill, it was very interesting. I have decided not to file or printer share on my wireless network. I don't think it is worth the added security risk to make it easier for hackers. I will transfer my daughters work form this computer to hers by copying her work to DVD, and her homework can be copied to a disk and then printed from this computer. Thank you for your help.
Regards tech-no :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, file/print sharing isn't really a security risk, any more than any other computer operation.

If you insist on using "sneaker net", I'd suggest a USB FLASH drive, much more convenient and faster than burning a DVD all the time.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

hi again johnwill,
I decided to try to set up my home network. I ran the Network Setup Wizard on my desktop, the host, and enabled file/printer sharing on this one. Then, as I have OEM XP, I copied the netsetup from my wizard to a CD. I then ran this on computer 2 (wireless adaptor one) and enabled sharing on that one. I then could see my printer, connected to computer 1, on computer 2. However on selecting workgroup computers, only 1showed on both computers and the shared files will not show on the other network computer. I then added the I.P. Addresses to my Zone Alarm Firewall. Still no sharing available, something about administartors rights, although I am main administarator. Next tried NETBEUI. I added Nbf.sys. file to the Windows\System32\Drivers folder by dragging and dropping it. Is this right?
I then done the same with Netbnf.inf folder into the Windows\Inf. folder, after enabling show hidden files/folders. Am I doing this right? Then I successfully added the NETBEUI file to my properties list on my connection.All this is on my host computer. Do I do same to no. 2, client computer? I have unchecked client box on host computer. Is this right? Sorry I am new to this. I got the I.P. adresses from Run: cmd/ ipconfig.all.
Thanks again. Regards tech-no :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You shouldn't need NETBEUI for networking to work. However, in order for it to do anything, it has to be on both ends.

To install NetBEUI on Windows XP:

Insert your Windows XP CD-ROM into the CD-ROM drive (close the Autorun window) and use the explore option from a right click of the drive in My Computer then go the \Valueadd\MSFT\Net\NetBEUI folder.

Copy Nbf.sys to the "Windows"\System32\Drivers folder.

Copy Netnbf.inf to the "Windows"\Inf folder (hidden: change the View Settings). (Where "Windows" is the name of the folder that windows is installed in) Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Network Connections.

Right-click the adapter you want to add NetBEUI to, and then click Properties .

On the General tab, click Install.

Click Protocol, and then click Add.

Click to select NetBEUI Protocol from the list and then click OK.

Restart your computer if you receive a prompt to complete the installation.

The NetBEUI protocol should now be installed and working.

*If you have an OEM installation or don't have the XP CD, you can also download the necessary files from: 

NETBEUI Install Files for XP*







Let's see this for both computers.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*ipconfig /all*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tech_no (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you for your advice again johnwill. I have successfully set up my home network by using the Network Seup Wizard on both computers and configuring Zone Alarm. The Wizard found my printer and set up sharing for it o.k. and it is ticked ready on both computers with a hand under it. Will it print? No. It has called the printer: Microsoft Document Image Printer. Is this normal? When I try to print, a save as box comes up and makes the document into mdi. format. Then if you save it, it is displayed. Then if you select print, the print box comes up o.k., select print and it goes back to save as box again. I have tried both zone alarm firewalls off, but still acts the same. Even tried Add a printer Wizard and it says my printer was installed successfully. Any ideas? This should be basic to what I have read, lol, not to me. Does the printer have to be named in Zone Alarm Firewall, with my computers on my network? :4-dontkno My printer is a HP PSC 1510 Printer/Scanner/Copier.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Microsoft Document Image Printer isn't your printer, you're printing to the Microsoft Word imaging utility! :grin: You need to share the proper printer and configure that one, and I can assure you it won't be named that.


----------

